# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Khẩu vị mới với món ăn từ xứ sở Kim Chi

## cudidi

> _Cơm Kim Chi Hàn Quốc
> Địa điểm: 106 Ngõ C4 Đặng Văn Ngữ
> >> Xem địa điểm Cơm Kim Chi Hàn Quốc_


Bạn đã chán ngấy với những suất cơm văn phòng? Những món ăn quen thuộc hàng ngày không giúp bạn có cảm giác ngon miệng? Hãy cùng didau.org thay đổi khẩu vị cho bữa trưa của bạn bằng món *Cơm kim chi* kiểu Hàn Quốc tại *Polariod* nhé!


*Polaroid* không có cái náo nhiệt của phố phường, cũng chẳng sang trọng như các nhà hàng nhưng theo mình đó lại là một lợi thế. Không gian yên bình của một quán ăn nhỏ xinh trong một con ngõ nhỏ trên _đường Đặng Văn Ngữ_ rất phù hợp cho những bữa trưa cần sự nhẹ nhàng, tĩnh lặng. Sau buổi làm việc căng thẳng, được nạp năng lượng bằng một món ăn lạ miệng với giây phút yên tĩnh ngắn ngủi, không một tiếng ồn thì quả là tuyệt vời.


*Polaroid* chỉ chuyên về các món ăn Hàn Quốc như _cơm trộn, Pizza, Gimbad, Bánh bạch tuộc_… nhưng có lẽ được nghe tiếng nhiều hơn cả vẫn là món _cơm kim chi.
_

_
Menu cập nhật đến ngày 02/04/2012._


_Cơm kim chi_ được làm khá đơn giản: từ một thứ gạo đặc biệt (chủ quán không chịu tiết lộ loại gạo nào), thịt băm xào vừa chín tới, cà rốt thái sợi và tất nhiên là kim chi. Tất cả chỉ vừa trong một chiếc bát xinh xắn. Và cũng phải ăn theo đúng phong cách người Hàn nhé! Trộn hết vào nhau và… ăn một miếng thật to, thật đầy.


Món này cay cay, chua chua, lại có thịt băm nên khá đậm đà. Ăn kèm cà rốt sẽ không còn cảm giác ngấy. Cơm kim chi là một khẩu vị lạ miệng, rất phù hợp cho những bữa trưa cần sự đổi món. Mình thường gọi thêm một đĩa _bánh bạch tuộc_ làm món tráng miệng.


_Địa điểm: 106 ngõ C4 Đặng Văn Ngữ

>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cơm kim chi  Hàn Quốc
_*Nguồn*: DIDAU.ORG

_Cùng khám phá Các quán ăn ở Hà Nội – Cac quan an o Ha Noi_

----------


## lunas2

nhìn đĩa bánh bạch tuộc muốn nhón ăn quá...éc

----------


## huehjp

ngon ế nj ^^
muốn mum bánh bạch tuộc >"<

----------


## Amp21

Nhìn ngon mà giá cả cũng phải chăng 
Đến đây thưởng thức món Hàn thoai

----------


## trang

:batting eyelashes: mun an wua

----------


## khoan_gieng

Mình cũng thích mấy món HQ lắm
Nói chung là ẩm thực Hàn cũng khá hợp miệng ng VN  :cuoi1:

----------


## Mituot

Nhìn lạ miệng hay hay  :cuoi1: 
Mẹ mình là thích mấy món Hàn lắm bao giờ sẽ dẫn đến đây

----------


## rose

hấp dẫn quá

----------


## littlegirl

ngon quá, nhìn là muốn thử rồi

----------


## lovetravel

nhìn đía cơm ngon quá đi mất

----------


## damvanhuong

nhìn ảnh mà đã muốn thử rồi.từ bé đến giờ chư pit món ăn hàn quốc ntn

----------


## pigcute

Nhìn có vẻ nuột đây  :cuoi1: 
Thử ghé qua xem đồ ăn mới được

----------


## littlelove

món bánh bạch tuộc lạ quá, làm bằng bạch tuộc thật ko ta?

----------


## wildrose

ui ui, trông ngon thía

----------


## tranquan3491

Trông ngon thật đấy

----------


## dung89

Thấy phong cách quán này dành cho teen hợp hơn

----------


## dung89

Phải thử ngay thôi

----------

